# Undies



## mehrunissa (Jun 11, 2006)

Not to be a perv, but I thought it would be a fun thread. What style of undies are your favorite and which do you stay away from?

My favorite are colorful low-rider bikinis or hipsters/hiphuggers. I abhor boyshorts, because despite being cute, they have that seam that goes from the front to back giving you crotch-wedgies. Ick.


----------



## semantje (Jun 11, 2006)

hipster and thongs and i would stay away from white all covered underpants. it makes my ass look huge!!


----------



## karrieann (Jun 11, 2006)

Thongs and cotton undies. I wear the thongs mostly for work because it gets so hot and I hate having a sweaty band around my legs.


----------



## Maude (Jun 11, 2006)

I love thongs. That's all I wear.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 11, 2006)

I like the hipsters, especially the cotton ones from American Eagle. Vicki's Secret also has the nice 5 for $25 deal cotton panties. Boyshorts aren't too bad, and Vicki's has these nice lace tangas that are really comfortable. I prefer boyshorts over thongs any day. (hint hint) Vicki's is having a semi-annual sale soon, so stock up! hehe


----------



## michko970 (Jun 11, 2006)

my absolute favs are boyshorts, with hipsters and bikinis in second, all cotton. I tend to stay away from anything high-cut


----------



## Angie2006 (Jun 11, 2006)

VS Signature Cotton Low-Rise Thongs or none at all. I hate panty lines


----------



## FLdaydreamer (Jun 11, 2006)

100% cotton bikinis only. Usually from Victoria's Secret.


----------



## ivette (Jun 11, 2006)

i like hanes hi-cut undies.

although, frilly and lace stuff is very cute and feminant, i can't wear them because

they irritate my skin. i have sensitive skin to certain fabrics


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 11, 2006)

I wear the same Vanity Fair string bikinis every day (I have a lot of colors!), they fit my perfectly and are very comfy



They are 100% cotton so they breathe, but they have a sexy shiney texture to them!

In general, I like bikinis and occasionally boyshorts, while I hate thongs (permanent wedgie!) and briefs or french-cut briefs since they show above my low-waist pants! Not that I wear the super-low pants, but my pants are low enough that I can't wear high-waisted briefs...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 11, 2006)

Love: low-rise thongs which is all I wear unless I go commando.

Hate: anything high-rise and granny panties.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 11, 2006)

i wear low rise thongs, love'm!!!

i stay away from granny-undies lol


----------



## chocobon (Jun 11, 2006)

Love hipsters,thongs and bikinis but I hate granny panties


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 11, 2006)

i love cotton low-rise hipsters and bikinis, thongs sometimes, and high-cut/high-waisted/granny anything never


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 11, 2006)

hipsters, low-rise bikinis and thongs


----------



## Pauline (Jun 11, 2006)

I must be boring cos i like wearing mostly white cotton undies unless ime co- ordinating!


----------



## MissGolightly (Jun 11, 2006)

I wear mostly thongs, but also love hipsters.I love Bonds underwear...great styles, colours/patterns.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 12, 2006)

I prefer lace undies because I think it eliminates vpl the most, but so far, most I've seen come in boyshorts cut(which I don't find terribly comfortable but buy anyway because I don't like the thong version even more).

But when I'm wearing jeans, I don't wear anything underneath becasue even with undies that claim that they don't have vpl, I've seen how the lines can show when you are riding up the escalator. Strange I know but I guess it could perhaps be you are looking up when riding one and from that view up, the vpl just shows


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 12, 2006)

i like low-rise thongs, lace boy shorts and bikini-cut underwear


----------



## wondatwins2 (Jun 12, 2006)

i love bikini's ,hi cut and low riders in hanes and vicki's!tend to stay away from thongs!


----------



## cdwdnw (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm all about the thong - the smaller and less material the better - I'd just as soon wear nothing at all but you know - that's a whole other thread LOL


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 13, 2006)

low rise bikinis, hipsters, and boy shorts. I hate thongs. I'd rather not assault my ass like that


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 13, 2006)

mostly low rise bikinis or the ones that have a thin string around the hip. I recently fell in love w/ the VS Angels low rise bikinis... they are actually pretty wide on the sides so they look kinda like hiphuggers... make my torso look longer.




And thongs when necessary.


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 13, 2006)

Great thread! I used to be all about granny panties then in my late teens I discovered thongs. A few years ago.....maybe 2003 when I started gaining when I decided I detested them and I couldn't imagine what was going through my mind when I purchased/wore/looked at them. Now it's cotton boyshorts, but only a certain kind, hipsters and dorky ass bikinis (since i have no man) decorated with fruit or whatever I feel like wearing.....some even have records on them. HAHAHA!


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 13, 2006)

hipsters


----------



## lglala84 (Jun 13, 2006)

I luv american eagle lowrider, t string undies as well as V.S in all types of colors.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 13, 2006)

I usually wear low rise thongs and lacy boy shorts.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 13, 2006)

i like hipsters and low-rise bikini i have yet to try on a thong though. lol


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 13, 2006)

i like hipsters too


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 14, 2006)

thongs and bikini-cut when i'm on the rag LOL


----------



## CamaroChick (Jun 14, 2006)

Thongs are the only type I find comfortable, so that's basically all I wear.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 14, 2006)

I've gotten into the hipster panties lately... So, those as well as low-rise thongs and low-rise bikinis...


----------



## monniej (Jun 19, 2006)

string bikinis - my favs are donna karan. thongs only when necessary. love tangas to eliminate vpl and i wear granny panties to the gym (i kept the ones i had before i lost weight). lmao - i love my bra and panties to match. i buy lots of sets.


----------



## lil_b_girl_16 (Jun 19, 2006)

i love the boyshort type ones but you have to look out for that seam that makes you get crotch wedgies


----------



## Andi (Jun 19, 2006)

thongs all the way, most of them kinda see through. I donÂ´t pick out see though underwear on purpose, but I love H&amp;M underwear and most of their thongs are a bit see through in the front.

but if we had VictoriaÂ´s Secret here and if I had more money VS is all IÂ´d wear


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jun 22, 2006)

I love boyshorts/frenchies they're so comfortable, but sometimes I wear bikini briefs although I have one or two thongs just in case.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Jun 23, 2006)

I like hipsters and thongs. I've been wearing thongs since I was 14 (the whole panty line thing really bothers me) so I think that they are as comfortable as wearing bikini style underwear.


----------



## Lilysandremains (Jun 27, 2006)

g-strings and thongs aren't exactly comftorable when you have a big booty hehehe.alli can say is outch!


----------



## vickysco (Jun 29, 2006)

VS Pink cotton bikinis....love 'em!


----------



## nexusangel (Jun 29, 2006)

Low rise seamless normal panties (not thongs)... lace or satin type material...


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 2, 2006)

bikni cut silk underwear


----------



## kerri_greenuk (Jul 12, 2006)

i mostly wear thongs and seamless nicks in black, never white as they get grubby really quick


----------



## dlb04 (Jul 12, 2006)

Lace boy shorts and g-string thongs.


----------



## Lindabear (Jul 12, 2006)

i like low rise bikini underwear and thongs, i prefer undies more, boyshorts hipster, lace stuff


----------

